
How China Is Building a Startup Boom - my_first_acct
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/04/business/international/venture-communism-how-china-is-building-a-start-up-boom.html
======
mattjaynes
If you missed it, Paul Graham tweeted about this earlier today:

"A lot of these tactics are mistaken, but they show China cares about startups
in a way the US does not."[0]

"China is doing to the US what the US did to Britain in the 19th century:
growing their economy while we waste money on our empire."[1]

[0]
[https://twitter.com/paulg/status/772343525199474688](https://twitter.com/paulg/status/772343525199474688)
[1]
[https://twitter.com/paulg/status/772344187995947008](https://twitter.com/paulg/status/772344187995947008)

~~~
ganwar
That second tweet is pure gold.

Buut... It's just so difficult. Isn't it? The lure of that grand empire that
we had. :/

~~~
Bjorkbat
Ironically it seems that China is trying to do a little empire-building of its
own.

They're still a long-ways away from playing globo-cop, but all that island-
building in the South China Sea is pretty telling. They're also doing a lot of
infrastructure investment in Africa.

~~~
sremani
Why are Software Development world has such a naive world view? Why are we not
a bit more enlightened about Nation-States and nature of power? I really do
not know. As a person who enjoys Geopolitical articles and newsletters, I find
HN discussions on Geopolitics range from naive to nauseating.

------
pmontra
Yesterday I was wondering if is there anything left of communism in China or
it's only a word in the name of their only party, left there for historical
reasons. State subsidies don't matter because every capitalistic country has
them.

China seems to execute their growth strategy pretty well, with some occasional
slowdowns. This is another instance of that strategy, but any other country
could do the same. Maybe having only one party helps, but in many other cases
those parties seem to care only about keeping their power. China's party has
that too, still they are forward looking.

~~~
alxtye
The CPC would deem their current position as on the road to Communism, with
Communism as the goal.

"The official explanation for China's economic reforms is that the country is
in the primary stage of socialism, a developmental stage similar to the
capitalist mode of production. The planned economy established under Mao
Zedong was replaced by the socialist market economy, the current economic
system, on the basis that "Practice is the Sole Criterion for the Truth" (i.e.
the planned economy was deemed inefficient)." \-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Communist_Party_of_China](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Communist_Party_of_China)

~~~
PerfectDlite
> was replaced by the socialist market economy, the current economic system

You're implying that current Chinese economic system is a 'socialist market
economy'?

------
ting_bu_dung
all propaganda, much like any dictator run projects. if you go to any of them,
you'll see run down buildings with barely any startup activities. just street
hawkers selling stuff in the front.

this is like the talking points about 7% gdp growth (fake number if you look
at how poorly electricity,freight,luxury sales,real estates,stock market are
doing), one silk road (no progress), increased trade with Russia (no
progress), asian bank (now that they've militarily threatened their neighbors
for SCS, pretty sure none of them are up for it)

~~~
willstrafach
have you actually went and send these alleged run down buildings? no clue
where you were looking, but your comment is not true.

